# TS4K Remote Cannot Turn On TV



## nlam (Dec 18, 2020)

I just setup my TS4K with my Samsung TV. It’s powered by the USB port behind the TV. I was able to use the remote to turn off my TV, but when I tried to turn on the tv using the remote, it won’t turn on, and the remote light flashes yellow. I had to ultimately use the original tv remote to turn on the tv. Anyone have similar issue?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Most likely the USB port is shutting the ts4k down and not powering it in standby so the hdmi cec command isn’t received and sent to the tv to power on. 

Have you set up the tv in the remote section of the ts4k to also control it via IR?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

If the TS4K hasn't updated itself for the first time, you might want to make sure a Software Update happens. I had some remote control issues until the TS4K software updated - then problem solved.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

The remote is IR too. It shouldn't have to rely on the TS4k in any way to turn on the TV via IR.

Did you try setting up the remote manually for your TV? Don't know the nuances of th remote in regards to it turning on the TV via IR or via interacting with the TS4k to turn on the TV. Not sure if it was ever clarified anywhere. But the remote does have IR so it should work on its own. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

nlam said:


> I just setup my TS4K with my Samsung TV. It's powered by the USB port behind the TV. I was able to use the remote to turn off my TV, but when I tried to turn on the tv using the remote, it won't turn on, and the remote light flashes yellow. I had to ultimately use the original tv remote to turn on the tv. Anyone have similar issue?


Most TV have many codes. I had the same issue and keep trying different codes until I found one that worked everything on the TV. Be sure batteries are good, crazy things happen when they get a little old/weak. I would also use a good grade of batteries.


----------



## nlam (Dec 18, 2020)

Interestingly for the past 2 days it has been working just fine. I was able to turn on the TV without any issues. Will see how long this will last. Thanks for everyone’s help!


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

nlam said:


> Interestingly for the past 2 days it has been working just fine. I was able to turn on the TV without any issues. Will see how long this will last. Thanks for everyone's help!


Keep us informed on the outcome. This is very similar to some of the issues I had. Work fine for a couple of days then not. Ever since I put good Duracell battery no problem for over a month.


----------

